# What's going on in Ca?



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Ok, you guys in Ca are pretty hot people, but over 800 degrees? Has anyone expained this?

*The ground is so hot in one part of Southern California it can melt the shoes right off your feet.*

An unexplained "thermal anomaly" caused a patch of land in Ventura County, just north of Los Angeles, to reach a temperature of over 800 degrees on Friday, baffling experts who have been monitoring the area for weeks.

The anomaly was discovered after the land got so hot that it started a brush fire and burned three acres last month.

Firefighters were brought to the scene after reports of a blaze, but by the time they arrived only smoldering dirt and brush remained.

• Click here to visit FOXNews.com's Natural Science Center.

Firefighters took no chances with the smoking ground, clearing brush near the fumes and cutting a fire line around the area to prevent a blaze from igniting.

"We are a little perplexed at this point, to tell you the truth," the Ventura County Star quoted geologist David Panaro as saying. "This is not your usual geological detective story."
http://www.propeller.com/story/2008...experts/?icid=200100397x1207283559x1200377375


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Yikes! I hadn't heard this. What a story! I wonder what's causing it? I right away think volcano or something. Their theory doesn't work for me, could that really generate such high temps?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That's intriguing! Well, I wish I can send some rain from here! I have had enough of it already!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I grew up in California. You never know what might happen there, but this sounds pretty bizarre! Earth Hot Flashes??


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Joelle - that's a good one. "Earth hot flashes" ound:ound:ound: But it's the first I've heard about it and we live in California. I find so often that other states here more about our unusual news than we do. Guess we're pretty use to some fairly strange stuff. LOL


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

:flame: We're just HOTIES! LOL.
Carole


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I can explain it Jan. Everyone knows we in California like to be special and different, so this is only another way of doing it! LOL


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

A friend of mine moved to Hawaii when I was in high school. There California was known as the "granola state"--full of fruits, nuts, and flakes.

We still have plenty of family in California and love to go home to visit. 

My sister experienced a tornado warning in Chicago the other day. I got a text from her wishing for earthquakes!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*almost felt that hot in Gardena*

My friend's house is two miles East in Gardena...it felt way over 100 degrees there...we are lucky to have ocean sent breezes where we live. I almost swooned in her front yard from the hot hot hot.

My dogs try to walk in my shadow when it is that hot...only feels like that late August here...where the air is so still it is scary.

Wow...earthquake the other week and now hotspots. I think a few of us know what it feels like to be that hot! I'll be 52 on Friday, and I have never been more warm!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

happy birthday linda, i wish for you ocean breezes and a cool BD. JUDY


----------

